# Baby Cockatiels help! ASAP



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey everyone i need help really quick. My 5 week old baby cockatiels are out of their box. Theirs 5 of them.They get out now a lot often now and i need help on knowing what to do. Its getting pretty late here and they should go to sleep but i just wanna know what to do. Should i put the babies back in the box or just leave them out? Their all in the bottom of the cage, i put a long towel in the bottom so they don't get as cold. I was thinking should i put a Shoe Box? Also will the parents continue feeding the babies if they are out? They have been feeding the babies till this day. We have one albino cockatiel thats still in the box and the mom goes in their and out.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think the box would be the best bet inside the cage. The box has more room than the shoe box probably. I think they just like to explore, but they might settle down once it gets a little darker in the room. I would just watch them until they go to sleep or start settling down to make sure. 

Edit: I think they'll still feed them if they see them out. I would just watch them and put them back if you see one out for now. You might want to post in the breeding section tomorrow for more help from people with more experience with baby 'tiels if they have had this type of problem.


----------



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay thank you so much, ill just put the babies back in the box for the night


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I wish I could be more help.. >.<

I think they'll cuddle up and sleep when they're feeling more tired. Other members might have more suggestions on the best way to go about this later. 

I think the box is best because they are used to it and they might not feel safe if their environment gets changed up so suddenly tonight.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

When I find our chicks out I usually leave them out during the day but put them back in the box before it gets dark. As they get older they'll come out more often and you might find one thats come out the box before you are up to check on them.


----------



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay thanks so much!


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Would it not be a good idea to try supplementary hand feeding in order to tame the babies? I thought that is what breeders did when they reached a certain age to make them better pets. I would love to do this but have my hands full with one bird. If I had another room I would definitely have more.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

mohum said:


> Would it not be a good idea to try supplementary hand feeding in order to tame the babies? I thought that is what breeders did when they reached a certain age to make them better pets. I would love to do this but have my hands full with one bird. If I had another room I would definitely have more.


You are allowed to co-parent. I have had great results from co-parenting.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Supplemental feeding is something you could do but you can still get tame babies without handfeeding by handling the chicks often. The parents should still feed them while out the box anyway, from my experience its just less often then when they are in the box


----------

